# Favorite cheeses?



## luvs (Dec 26, 2004)

i love a good brie, but i just can't like that rind. uck.
bleu cheese is my other favorite, any kind.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 26, 2004)

As one who loves strong flavors, I don't know why I don't like ripend cheeses such as Brie and Camembert.  But I really couldn't say which is my all-time favorite cheese.  It really depends what I'm using it for.  And I've been known to eat a half pound of cheese at one time, of course I was much younger then, and dearly loved a good colby.  My cheese range has expanded so much from back then.  I love Gruyere, sharp aged cheddars (white, not colored or tampered with), Colby, Ghouhda, Asiago, Parmesan, Feta, Cottage Cheese, Fontina, a strong and sweet Swiss, etc., etc.

How can I choose from such a wonderful variety?  You ask the impossible.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 26, 2004)

I really like all kinds of cheese, but some of my favorites are:

smoked gouda
mozzarella
pepper jack
feta
garlic jack
cheddar
herbed brie
parmesan
blue cheese
asiago


----------



## MJ (Dec 26, 2004)

Baby Swiss, mozzarella, and fresh cheese curds - the kind that squeak.


----------



## Russell (Dec 26, 2004)

I had this really good cheese in france. i know it was a soft goat cheese... but i don't know what it is called.


----------



## kyles (Dec 26, 2004)

Hey miguzigoldfish, the most common french goat cheese is chevre, i quite like it, but the Welsh one is even nicer.

I love cheese, especially a good Cheddar, farmhouse Lancashire (I have a waxed bomb in the fridge), brie (I tend to by Cornish or Somerset rather than the French these days), I just love it all.


----------



## jkath (Dec 27, 2004)

Pepper Jack
Monterey Jack
Buffalo Mozzerella (the really wet kind)
Bleu
Feta
Fontina
Havarti
Fresh Parmesan
Gruyere
Cheddar
Provolone
Munster
Swiss
Jarlsberg
Triple Cream Brie
Asiago
Romano

What I can't stand: the grocery store "cheese mixes".
                           My mother always buys "co-jack",
                          (colby & jack), but it's like polka-dot
                            cheese. 
  If you are going to mix cheeses, do a fromage fort, right, Otter?


----------



## jennyema (Dec 30, 2004)

kyles said:
			
		

> Hey miguzigoldfish, the most common french goat cheese is chevre, i quite like it, but the Welsh one is even nicer.
> 
> I love cheese, especially a good Cheddar, farmhouse Lancashire (I have a waxed bomb in the fridge), brie (I tend to by Cornish or Somerset rather than the French these days), I just love it all.



Chevre is not really a type of goat cheese.  "Chevre" means "goat" in French, so all goat cheeses are chevre.  But it is often used as shorthand for a young, creamy and mild cheese.

Farmhouse cheddar is very yummy, I agree.  I am particular to Neil's Yard.


----------



## Leaf Storm (Dec 30, 2004)

I like Grana padano, emmental, mature cheddar, stilton, feta, parmesan, cheese with chilli, cottage cheese, Wensleydale ( a brit cheese ), Brie and a nice hard Spanish goat cheese that I don't remember the name of.


----------



## Ishbel (Dec 30, 2004)

I like 

Isle of Mull cheddar
Davidstow Cheddar
Dunlop
Stinking Bishop (yes, really!)
Wensleydale
Lancashire
Devon Blue
Dunsyre
Ayrshire Blue
Caerphilly
Double Gloucester
Sage Derby

And lots of continental cheeses, too!


----------



## middie (Dec 30, 2004)

american
mozzerella 
muenster
cottage
cream
parmesan
montery jack


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Dec 31, 2004)

i always gotta love motzerella cheeze.
I hate american cheese lol


----------



## Russell (Dec 31, 2004)

ghouda, that cheese i had in france, pepper jack, colby, extra-extra-sharp new york chedder


----------



## luvs (Jan 2, 2005)

even cream cheese works for me, yum.
string cheese, but isn't that just mozzarella?


----------



## pdswife (Jan 5, 2005)

I had a creamy brie the other day.  It was great on pears and on bagles.

Feta ( but only if it's warm and melting)
Swiss
and Havartie


----------

